# Lump in arse EVERY jab.



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

8 weeks in test only. Ug lab

every time I pin my arse left or right I get lumps? Quite sore, nothing extreme normally goes down within 4 days, doesn't happen anywhere else on my body just glutes.. Technique? Have to hold the syringe a bit funky cuz I'm a fat c**t but you wouldn't be like wow what on earth are you doing.. Any advise is appreciated


----------



## Im a lil Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you try changing the Gauge? I usually run 22-25g 1.5in with no problem. And just recently i started foam rolling the area BEFORE pinning to relax the muscle and seems to help a lot.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Jamezzz said:


> 8 weeks in test only. Ug lab
> 
> every time I pin my arse left or right I get lumps? Quite sore, nothing extreme normally goes down within 4 days, doesn't happen anywhere else on my body just glutes.. Technique? Have to hold the syringe a bit funky cuz I'm a fat c**t but you wouldn't be like wow what on earth are you doing.. Any advise is appreciated


 If your a chunky guy you might not be injecting into theuncle but into fatty tissue layer. The oil can sit for a while sue to poor blood supply to adipose tissue. How big are your pins


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

bonacris said:


> If your a chunky guy you might not be injecting into theuncle but into fatty tissue layer. The oil can sit for a while sue to poor blood supply to adipose tissue. How big are your pins


 Cheers for reply.

Pins are 1 1/4 for glutes

I'm not actually that fat it's just my flexibility is shite.. I'm about 17%

could it be the gear coming back up the injection 'tunnel' and entering the fat tissue? If so is there a way to stop that? It's a pain in the arse


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

bonacris said:


> If your a chunky guy you might not be injecting into theuncle but into fatty tissue layer. The oil can sit for a while sue to poor blood supply to adipose tissue. How big are your pins


 Cheers for reply.

Pins are 1 1/4 for glutes

I'm not actually that fat it's just my flexibility is shite.. I'm about 17%

could it be the gear coming back up the injection 'tunnel' and entering the fat tissue? If so is there a way to stop that? It's a pain in the arse


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Jamezzz said:


> Cheers for reply.
> 
> Pins are 1 1/4 for glutes
> 
> ...


 Are you going straight in. A gym in my gym would go in from the side and the pin would stay completely in the adipose tissue and he wouldn't hit the muscle at all. His angle was all wrong. It does that a certain degree of flexibility to hit the glutes correctly.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Could be a reaction to something in the oil, carrier oil maybe. It could be if you aren't alcohol wiping the area before pinning OR if you've used the pin before to draw or inject. I would say that it's most likely the 1st one I said and or the oil is going into fat instead of muscle.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

it the lump appears right after injection, most likely cause is it has been injected into the subcutaneous tissues instead of the muscle. You might find longer needle help.

if the lump appears few days after, it could be other possibility

1. sensitivity to the oil, is it castor oil or peanut oil? change to other type and try

2. impurity in the gear - high level contamination from the gear - change to pharma brand and have a go

3. tiny glass particles from breaking the ampoule. use filter needle if you can. or buy those come in multi-use vial instead

4. infection. make sure you clean the area very well with disinfectant.

5. too much shaking from the injection, causing more trauma to the area. Ask someone to do the injection with you, easier as you don't need to be a contortionist to get to your butt (maybe time to do more stretching after workout aye?)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stick the needle in the muscle when you inject, not just in your arse cheek. Should help.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Stick the needle in the muscle when you inject, not just in your arse cheek. Should help.


 Cheers for the great advice pal will definitely give that a go


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Savage Lifter said:


> Could be a reaction to something in the oil, carrier oil maybe. It could be if you aren't alcohol wiping the area before pinning OR if you've used the pin before to draw or inject. I would say that it's most likely the 1st one I said and or the oil is going into fat instead of muscle.





Theseus said:


> it the lump appears right after injection, most likely cause is it has been injected into the subcutaneous tissues instead of the muscle. You might find longer needle help.
> 
> if the lump appears few days after, it could be other possibility
> 
> ...


 If it was a reaction to the oil surely I'd have discomforts in quads too? Same goes for impurities?

I always triple swab site and I use multi dose vials so no chance of glass particles..

Only thing I can think of that you listed was shaking causing the trauma but I'm pretty steady and only got shakey on my first couple of injections

i injected Thursday and lump and pain didn't come on till saturday, I thought I might of escaped it but nope. Seems to get worse with every injection ..


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Jamezzz said:


> If it was a reaction to the oil surely I'd have discomforts in quads too? Same goes for impurities?
> 
> I always triple swab site and I use multi dose vials so no chance of glass particles..
> 
> ...


 I get the same. So i only inject quads now.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I get the same. So i only inject quads now.


 think I'll be joining you shortly m8 !


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jamezzz said:


> Cheers for the great advice pal will definitely give that a go


 What I mean is as you inject the needle is not in your muscle properly. Oil is either leaking from the site due to not being deep enough or the needle is slipping as you inject and the last part of the injection you are injecting subcutaneously. Either way it sounds like oil getting trapped in your subcutaneous tissue instead of where you think you are injecting it. Make sure the needle in your muscle when you inject, not just your arse cheek.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What I mean is as you inject the needle is not in your muscle properly. Oil is either leaking from the site due to not being deep enough or the needle is slipping as you inject and the last part of the injection you are injecting subcutaneously. Either way it sounds like oil getting trapped in your subcutaneous tissue instead of where you think you are injecting it. Make sure the needle in your muscle when you inject, not just your arse cheek.


 1.5 inch all the way in feels like I've gone through the fooking muscle and out the other side lol just going to stick to quads I think.. once a fortnight I have to s**t standing up


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Jamezzz said:


> 1.5 inch all the way in feels like I've gone through the fooking muscle and out the other side lol just going to stick to quads I think.. once a fortnight I have to s**t standing up


 Yup this is EXACTLY what happened to me on thursday. Did quad, was over an inch in but felt like I went in and out, must've angled it wrong. I have a lump in my quad and I'm thinking it's down to injecting into fat. The lump is the size of a tennis ball and the two days after I pinned, I was crippled so much I had to book into a hotel because I couldn't even drive. Weekend ruined.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Savage Lifter said:


> Yup this is EXACTLY what happened to me on thursday. Did quad, was over an inch in but felt like I went in and out, must've angled it wrong. I have a lump in my quad and I'm thinking it's down to injecting into fat. The lump is the size of a tennis ball and the two days after I pinned, I was crippled so much I had to book into a hotel because I couldn't even drive. Weekend ruined.


 I've escaped any problems with quads so far touch wood. I can deal with my arse pain as I work on my feet, feel for you pal I couldn't deal with quad pain lol going to start drinking my gear


----------



## Egghead (Sep 8, 2016)

I used to do gluten at the start of my first cycle and just couldn't do it without pain or lumps, now i prefer quads, can use both hands, see what I'm doing, and i also boil the kettle and sit the gear in a mug of hot water for ten mins straight before pinning, really find that helps as it makes the oil less viscous


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

Since I started homebrewing my own gear, I realized pain comes from high concentration of the steroid. Test prop is painful no matter what above 50mg/ml. It is the painful part of sustanon250 as well. Enanthate causes pip to some individuals, me included. Tren doesn't cause pip at 100mg/ml. Neither deca at 200mg/ml. I have switched up all other ingredients including eo, so, co, bb, ba of course and from my findings PIP is directly related to powder concentration. If your test is higher than 250mg/ml for real that is, it will be sore next couple a days. But with my own gear I can shoot 2.5ml of mixed compunds (the 3 mentioned) with no pip at all.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Still gets absorbed. I get the same in some of my jabs. I don't worry too much about it


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> Yup this is EXACTLY what happened to me on thursday. Did quad, was over an inch in but felt like I went in and out, must've angled it wrong. I have a lump in my quad and I'm thinking it's down to injecting into fat. The lump is the size of a tennis ball and the two days after I pinned, I was crippled so much I had to book into a hotel because I couldn't even drive. Weekend ruined.


 I do chest. No issues with chest jabs.

I had quads and will never ever do quads again. Couldn't walk, don't like the feeling of it either lol


----------

